# Looking for a lion hunt



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

I moved to Utah a couple years ago and would love to hunt lions. Wondering if anyone in S. Utah would have time when the general season opens in March to take a guy out. I would pay expenses.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You have to hire a liceness guide/outfitter to legaly even pay
"just expenses" ............... They wont do it ...............

2,500-3,000 is almost a minimum.

Law enforcement watches the lion/bear houndoggers very close on this one.
Be careful!----From the guide book:

*Guides and outfitters 
*Guides must be licensed by the state of Utah-and operate under a state-licensed outfitter-before they can legally take cougar hunters into the field to pursue or harvest a cougar. Guides may not operate independently. 
The customer must accompany the guide at all times during the pursuit. 
If you are a Utah-licensed guide or outfitter- and you charge a customer more than $100 for a cougar hunting or pursuit trip-you do not have to purchase a separate cougar pursuit permit to guide that customer in the field. 
For more information about becoming a licensed guide or outfitter in Utah, please visit _wildlife.utah.gov/guides_. 
If you are a hunter who wants to use a particular guide or outfitter, please visit _wildlife.utah.gov/guides _to determine if he or she is licensed to operate in Utah.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't imagine this applies if your buddy has dogs and helps you and you buy lunch and gas? I know a bunch of boys around here have dogs and run everything from **** to lion and bear. I know I could have a pack of dogs in my yard for the cost of beer and a rib eye.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

pelican said:


> I can't imagine this applies if your buddy has dogs and helps you and you buy lunch and gas? I know a bunch of boys around here have dogs and run everything from **** to lion and bear. I know I could have a pack of dogs in my yard for the cost of beer and a rib eye.


Yep, legal as long as the total doesn't exceed $100....

Is it that time of the year already Goofy??


----------

